# remove turret and table for moving



## LEEQ (Jan 24, 2013)

I need to remove the turret/ram/head from a bridgeport for moving. I also need to remove the table. Are there any places to see how to?  My guide to renovating is going to show up after the move and I'm sweating it.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 25, 2013)

You have a means of lifting the pieces other than muscle power? Taking the turret off is easy - just 4 bolts hold the entire thing on, but you better have something to lift it _in place and hooked up_ before you remove those bolts. There is a cast "spider" inside that the bolts thread into, and you have to be a little careful to align things when reassembling. 

As far as the table, you can do it a couple of ways. I'd probably strip the ends of the leadscrew and leave it in place, remove the table gibs and push it off. Again with some means of lifting it in place and at the ready when it slides out.


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 25, 2013)

I was planning on aligning the index marks on turret and base to lign it up and lift it off, using these marks to realign. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't going to pee parts during the teardown or move. I feel good about that now. How about that table though. I'm brand new and haven't done this, but I know it has to go. It's going to be tight going through the door at the bottom of the stairs. I Don't know where to start on it.  Thanks


----------



## Richard King (Jan 25, 2013)

I would leave it together and separate it at the ring if you can safely lift it.  Use some good 1/4" x 1" x 36"  nylon straps and choke it on the head-stock end and put a 1/2" or 5/8" eye-bolt in the hole on back of the rail and use a HD ratchet strap or chain thru the eye-bolt (be sure to bolt the chain together plus a grab hook might slip off, better safe then sorry) so it lifts straight up   I would build a Heavy duty skids that is bolted together and not nailed.   out of 4 x 4's and 2 x 10's  say about 48" square and when you set it on the skid both the ring down to the 2 x 10's. 

The table is simple too.  I saw a picture on line someplace and will try to find it.  Does it have power feed?  How old is it?  Can you take a picture of the machine.  If it is a modern power feed remove it as a unit no need to remove the crank, just unbolt the 4 cap screws and remove it.  Then on the left side unbolt the 4 cap screws, lock the table lock with the table centered and crank the screw out, the bracket attached,  you will have to hold up the bracket and screw and completely screw it out of the nut.  Then get a 4 wheeled steel cart and slide it under the right side under the table, unlock the table,under the table on left side remove the gib, crank the knee down until the table lifts up about 1/8" and have someone help you slide the table off the table onto the cart.  If you can't lift the head as a unit.  You can remove the head.  Let us know if you can lift it as a unit before I can try to explain how to do that.  Have you You Tubed it?  Maybe someone on there shows you how.
One more important thing, is when you remove the table take a magnet pencil and remove the table lock rod that is under the lock screw.  It will fall out and you will loose it.  If it was summer I would drive down on a weekend and help you do it.  On my way down to my cabin on Lake of The Ozarks.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 25, 2013)

You might be able to just remove the table too and then feed the ram out and turn the head over 180 degrees.  If you do that have a friend hold the head so the weight of the head isn't only resting on the gear pinion and gear.  It will turn as I flip the heads when I ship them and block between the table top and head.  Re tightening the 4 head lock bolts.  If you have the table off put 2 x 4 on the saddle and raise the knee to support the head and lock the ram, knee and saddle locks.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 25, 2013)

remove the head            http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFE_nXQCH6E 

cool rebuild                    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dGtmUhKzg0


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 25, 2013)

pics are a great help as I don't know any of the nomenclature. Or a decent diagram.


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks, I was watching those really fast guys. I would love to see a nice tutorial like the other link, but on tables/saddles


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah! I figured it out. I'm having it delivered to my friends shop. He moves/installs heavy things and will keep it there for a few days. I can prepare the space, get my renovation book in, and he'll do the rigging. He should be able to get it into the back yard and lower it to the bottom of the stairs with his skid steer. Big sigh of relief. I knew the right guy and made the right call. Now if I need to remove the ram and the thing it dovetails into with 4 bolts or remove the table I will have the right reference to keep me from mucking it up. Thank you for your detailed help and especially your offer to help. I was in a tight spot for a minute.


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 25, 2013)

As to the machine details, I'm getting a 1974 series 1 j head. No dro or pwr feed. I can rig something to hoist ring, ram, head and all if I have to. I think we're going to try to flip the head and remove the table. Maybe mock up the space around the mill in the stairwell and see if we can turn the table left and right and sneak it through the door. I doubt it, not much turning room. Another ? Is it easier to take saddle and all?


----------



## ed_h (Jan 30, 2013)

This isn't a Bridgeport, but it is so similar I used a Bridgeport manual to guide me on the dis-assembly and reassembly.   It was all pretty logical with no great surprises.  Here is a pic of the saddle going back on.  With two guys, you wouldn't need the skyhook.  A lot of other pics here.


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, I got the machine in a shop. I got my book in the mail, and_  jumped in . I took off the table, flipped the head upside down, and hosed down the frozen solid ram with panther whizz. we are waiting for a good freeze to use a skidsteer to take it through the yard and hold it over the basement stairwell. We then plan to hoist it down onto a sheet of steel on rollers and rolling it right in through the door. fingers crossed we won't have to break it down any further._


----------

